# Where to find Geosesarma sp. Vampire Crabs?



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband is setting up a crab tank in his office and originally wanted to put fiddler crabs in it. I thought that was boring, so I convinced him to put Geosesarma Vampire crabs in it. We found some other Geosesarma species on this website

http://www.cichlidstation.com/servlet/the-*-Crabs/Categories

But the shipping is a bit much for crabs, I think. I was hoping to catch some on aquabid, but no one has them there. Anyone know of a good website where we could find Vampire Crabs? If we can't find those, we might just settle for the other kinds.


----------

